# I am the new organizer for the Retriever Hiking and Swimming Meetup group



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Good for you for stepping up! I wish we were closer so we could join. That's such a beautiful area to be hiking in too!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Meetup at Manassas National Battlefield*

Come one come all to Manassas National Battlefield on November 18 at 2:00 PM. 

Let's hike with our dogs at Manassas National Battlefield - The Retriever Hiking and Swimming Group (Woodbridge, VA) - Meetup


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

I joined. Of course, I live in Gaithersburg and I am disabled so cannot hike very far, but I'll do what I can.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd be glad to have you!


----------

